# Agility Brags for Barley and Mira



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome job to all of you! If I had some points, I would give them to you just to help you get to the Nationals! Bummer you don't have pictures, but next time for sure right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratultions ! Sounds like you had an excellent weekend


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, that's fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH that is SO COOL!!! Congratulations!!! Good luck with the MACH goal you can do it!!! 

We are slowing down, just at tad right now, but certainly not stopping. We will take a break in December. My goal is to maybe PAX by the end of 2010? I guess we will just have to see. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Great job, sounds like you will be there in no time......that elusive MACH.
Tell you what I will trade you some points for those dang Doubles....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay, congratulations!!! Sounds like Barley is doing really well. Where are Nationals this year, are they close enough that you could go?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> OH that is SO COOL!!! Congratulations!!! Good luck with the MACH goal you can do it!!!
> 
> We are slowing down, just at tad right now, but certainly not stopping. We will take a break in December. My goal is to maybe PAX by the end of 2010? I guess we will just have to see.


I look forward to following you as you go. You can do it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Awesome job to all of you! If I had some points, I would give them to you just to help you get to the Nationals! Bummer you don't have pictures, but next time for sure right?


Aw shucks, thanks! I will try to get some video this weekend.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hawtee said:


> Great job, sounds like you will be there in no time......that elusive MACH.





hawtee said:


> Tell you what I will trade you some points for those dang Doubles....


Hehe! I think you are going to do just fine getting there. But when AKC opens their points for QQ trading policy you got a deal! :

But I do think Barley is pretty even as far as points and QQs... But we shall see in the end!

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> Yay, congratulations!!! Sounds like Barley is doing really well. Where are Nationals this year, are they close enough that you could go?


Thank you! They are not close at all, Oklahoma. But, if we were ever able to qualify I think I would make the trek… It’s something that would be fun, and well, after everything with Sammy I don’t want to take any time for granted, or put things off until later or next time…


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Thank you! They are not close at all, Oklahoma. But, if we were ever able to qualify I think I would make the trek… It’s something that would be fun, and well, after everything with Sammy I don’t want to take any time for granted, or put things off until later or next time…


How many QQ's do you have for this year? You should try to go, I AM!!!!! We are planning to trek from MI to Tulsa next March barring un foreseen circumstances.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Whooo go Barley and Mira!! Sounds like a fun weekend! Wish I had a dog like Mira...she's so cute! =]


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> How many QQ's do you have for this year? You should try to go, I AM!!!!! We are planning to trek from MI to Tulsa next March barring un foreseen circumstances.


This is QQ number 6, but we also need 400 points... If we qualify (big big if) I would go. I am sure you are going to have a great time!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Whooo go Barley and Mira!! Sounds like a fun weekend! Wish I had a dog like Mira...she's so cute! =]


Thanks, she is a lot of fun


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!! I know you can't wait until Barley gets that MACH! And it sounds like you are VERY close to your ADHF! Good luck with future trials!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's fantastic! congratulations on a GReat weekend!!!


----------

